# overbite



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2009)

I just purchased a havanese puppy that I will be bringing home soon. The puppy is 8 weeks old and has an overbite. I have been told that the overbite may correct itself as the puppy matures. Is this something I should be concerned about. How common is an overbite in Havanese? Thank you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't have any experience with overbites/underbites in dogs, but I haven' yet seen an over or underbite correct itself. How mild or severe is the underbite? Have you seen the puppy? Do you have any pics that you can share with us.

We have forum members on here with Havs that have both over and underbites and I hope they will chime in.

Best,

Edited to add, :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2009)

Julia,

Thank you for your response and the welcome to the forum. Yes, I have seen my puppy. In fact I selected her from 3 possible choices--and I knew about the overbite problem when I selected her. And, I am quite smitten with her anyway. She is a little doll. She would probably have been selected by one of the breeders if it weren't for the overbite. I don't think the overbite is too severe. I just want to be prepared for any possible problems associated with the overbite issue. There is no evidence of an overbite issue in her pedigree (with her mother, father, siblings, grandparents, etc.). Any insights from others who have had experience with overbites in their havanese would be helpful. Thanks again,Julia, for the welcome and your response.

Nancy


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

One of the puppies in my last litter had an overbite. Her baby teeth fell out and her adult teeth came in with no problems. I doesn't cause her any discomfort or issues at all-
Best of luck with your new baby and we love puppy pictures!!!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Each puppy (dog) is different. Some jaws will fix themselves later, some will not, and some will get worse (parrot bite). Unfortunately, this isn't one of the areas where we can predict the outcome very well. Be prepared to do some dental work if necessary, but hope that you will not need to do so.

Welcome to the forum Nancy! Where do you live? If you need any canine orthodontic care, feel free to ask. Many times there are breeders that know where to find the experts in each area.

Best regards,
Kimberly
Havtahava Havanese (SF Bay Area)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It sounds like I will just need to wait to see if my puppy's overbite corrects itself with time--hopefully it will. I will be able to bring her home about mid-October. I live in Washington state--about a 5-hour drive from my breeder's home. I'm hoping the long drive home won't be too unsettling for her. This is my first experience with a Havanese--and it's been a long time since I've had a puppy. Lots to learn. I'm sure I will have lots more questions. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you going to breed or show her? If she is a pet, I would be more concerned with her personality. Miley has an underbite, and her price was discounted because of it since she couldn't be sold for breeding or showing. I don't notice it now...not sure if it corrected itself, or I'm just used to it?? But it was not even an issue for me....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd had a very small overbite when he was a tiny puppy but it corrected itself when his adult teeth came in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure an overbite isn't desirable in a puppy that is intended for breeding or showing. But we had a Border Collie on the horse farm where I lived and worked before I got married. My friend (the farm owner) got her for a lower price specifically because she had a pretty severe overbite. She lived to be 16 years old, and her teeth never gave her any problems at all. 

If you are really concerned about it, you could contact your vet and ask them what they think before you actually pick her up.

Karen


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Nancy,

Did we mention that posting pictures is a requirement on this forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't intend to breed or show, so I think I won't worry too much about the overbite issue. There was no price reduction offered because of the overbite, but I do know that the breeders who selected before me passed on her because of the overbite. I was smitten with her from the first picture I saw of her (at a few days old). If it hadn't been for the overbite, I'm sure someone else in the selection order before me would have taken her--so, maybe I should be grateful for the overbite. It's what made it possible for me to have her. I didn't know about the "picture" requirement on the forum. Here she is.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Julia was joking about it being a "requirement"....it was a way to say we all LOVE to see hav pictures!! You certainly can't talk about your puppy without a picture!!
She is darling...I'm sure it will be love at first sight!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2009)

I figured it was just a "joke" and am happy to share pictures. I love seeing all of the hav pictures on the forum. As I mentioned, I am new to the Havanese breed and am grateful that there is a forum like this, so I can learn all about them--and have a place to ask questions and share information with other Havenese owners.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker has an overbite. He's almost 6 mos. old and in the process of getting his adult teeth. No problems so far. The breeder was sure it would not be a issue and the vet also. The vet did take pictures and sent them to a vet who specialized in dentistry to ease our concerns. She did not think it was a problem as long as the lower canines were not injuring the upper gums. Tucker's overbite is considered moderate if that helps you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's beautiful! I see why you fell in love with her!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nancy,

She is absolutely adorable, I can see why you fell inlove with her. From the picture I can't even tell she has an overbite. 

Thanks for sharing her picture.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is adorable! 

Gitter has an underbite. IIRC his puppy teeth were fine but his adult teeth came in that way. He has no problems whatsoever. I'm not looking into orthodontics for him....(me first).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Nancy,

She's adorable! As Julia said, you can't even tell from the photo... and that's before she grows a lot of facial hair. The Border Collie I knew was MUCH more severe... We affectionately called her "needle nose".<g> Ever since then (and that was close to 30 years ago) when I see a BC with a "normal" mouth they look "wrong" to me... We just got used to Meg's cute face the way it was.

Karen


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, Julia for reminding me to post her picture. I have lots more with her little tongue sticking out, which apparently is an indication of the overbite--or as the breeder puts it, "maybe she's just trying to be cute." I did check it when I saw her in person last week, and I can tell it's there but it doesn't look severe. And, I love her anyway, so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico has a bit of an overbite that the vet picked up when he was neutered. He said it would never be a problem but I let the breeder know as he had a sibling with a bad overbite that needed surgery.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nancy, welcome to the forum. Your new furbaby is gorgeous. I can see why you picked her. My Shelby has an underbite and it hasn't caused her any problems.


----------

